# Lots & Lots of lost mail??



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We all knew this anyway!!

U.S. Postal Service inspector general estimates billions of delayed mail pieces - The Washington Post


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Id just as soon them close the post office down.....it's been a money loser for many, many years. Not to mention, they've lost several packages, never to be found with little to no insurance.....


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a small control key for a SVEA camp stove on ebay. It was mailed the first of August---I received it last week! I had already been refunded as a loss. Oh yea, it had to make it from SOCAL to AZ.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Id just as soon them close the post office down.....it's been a money loser for many, many years. Not to mention, they've lost several packages, never to be found with little to no insurance.....












* "Clavins"*


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

azmike said:


> I bought a small control key for a SVEA camp stove on ebay. It was mailed the first of August---I received it last week! I had already been refunded as a loss. Oh yea, it had to make it from SOCAL to AZ.












* NEWMAN*


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I ordered a manual for my Cummins when I first bought it, took five weeks to show up and it had seen more of this country than I have by time it finally made it here.

If I'm shopping Ebay or Amazon I'll purposely pass up an item that is going to be mailed USPS. I've had the item show up a few times before their tracking ever got updated. Or if multiple purchases I'll have the UPS/Fedex stuff show up in a day o two while the USPS takes at least 4 days if not a week.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't mind the U.S. mail. Besides the junk mail of course. Since they have started to deliver for Amazon Prime I've liked it. Never a lost package yet. And better then Fed ex or UPS I know when an item is going to be delivered. Not just sometime before 8pm, but somewhere between 11:00am and 1pm depending on what day it is. Which is helpful if something needs to be signed for.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I don't mind the U.S. mail. Besides the junk mail of course. Since they have started to deliver for Amazon Prime I've liked it. Never a lost package yet. And better then Fed ex or UPS I know when an item is going to be delivered. Not just sometime before 8pm, but somewhere between 11:00am and 1pm depending on what day it is. Which is helpful if something needs to be signed for.


UPS gives me a time for delivery&#8230;

Do you have the latest app from them? Usually pretty spot on unless the new driver is at the wheel, I don't see her lasting thru the Christmas blitz.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> UPS gives me a time for delivery&#8230;
> 
> Do you have the latest app from them? Usually pretty spot on unless the new driver is at the wheel, I don't see her lasting thru the Christmas blitz.


I just get a text that it will be delivered before 8pm. I didn't know they had an app.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I sent my son a birthday card; his birthday is on September 24; it went out about a week before, and he still has not got it yet. My mother send him a card two days later, and he got that one. Unless my ex intercepted it, and trying to make me look like I don't care about him. Her and I don't get along to well. I hope she is not that petty, but would not put it past her.

When I was in college I needed something from home, my parents sent it to me; finally a month later it showed up. By that time I had already gone home and picked up the info I needed.


----------

